# Lexapro success



## morgenstrn

Hi everyone,

I posted a reply to someone on here asking about Lexapro (Cipralex) and I got a couple of messages from people asking me about it. 
So I wanted to make another thread about how Lexapro helped me out of dp/dr, what are the effects and side-effects, and what are the problems I am still dealing with.

My symptoms before that:
- severe anxiety
- depression
- chronic dp/dr to the point I didn't know if I existed, everything seemed unreal
- brain fog
- mild OCD

I then went on 2 weeks of Lorazepam to calm down the anxiety..which wasn't that successful.
I want to mention that I have been on Zoloft in the past with no success.

After that I started taking Lexapro which is a SSRI antidepressant (that was about 5 months ago). I was on 5mg for one week and then upped the dose to 10mg (therapeutic dosage). In the first couple of weeks I had some of the common side-effects: nausea, headaches, and stomach-aches.

It's hard to say when the medication started having effect, because I got better progressively, it didn't happen all at once. I would say it takes 2-3 months approx. 
I got out of dp/dr whithout even noticing it. Sounds fucked up I know! But that's litterally true.

Some other things which I find are NECESSARY to recover (the med alone won't cure you..you have to work beside it):
- acceptance
- therapy min. 1x/ week
- keeping a journal
- keeping yourself occupied, doing activities etc.
- socialising
- having a positive outlook
- sticking to your medication

Don't expect that the med will do it all for you. It won't. You have to be a fighter and keep doing what you would have done without medication, or it just won't work. It was a 24h/24 five-month-long hard work to get to the point where I am now. That's something people often forget.

Things I am still dealing with:
- obsessive and existential thoughts (I am starting CBT next week for that)

Reported side-effects:
- fatigue
- headaches

I'm not saying that everyone should try this medication, because everyone is different. You should discuss about it with your therapist before taking any decision.

That was it. Hope it helped some of you and if you habe questions you can leave them under this post.
Keep fighting and remember, recovery is possible! 
Good vibes


----------



## morgenstrn

Thanks a lot! Yes it definitely is.
I wish you the best in your recovery too!


----------



## morgenstrn

PurplePeopleEater said:


> You look like marie from breaking bad.


Lol no


----------



## lautje

lexapro helped me A LOT to


----------



## googleeyes

Lexepro helped me a lot too. Although, coming off of it was a different story...


----------



## tease11982

so ive been on Lexapro for going on 3 months now and its helped my depression and anxiety some but dp is still there. Starting with a different therapist next week who is doing cbt and mindfulness with me and im thinking of joining a gym too. Do you think this medication should have helped me more by now or should I give it longer with therapy to see if I progress. your dp is completely gone now and how long did you have it for?


----------



## morgenstrn

Hey! I think you should give it at least a try..if it helped for your anxiety and depression it's a good thing really! But of course it is a huge work and overcoming DP isn't easy. A key of getting better is also releasing emotions (therapy) and of course staying occupied, shifting your attention on something else, etc. So I think CBT might be good for that. Don't give up now if you're making improvements  but of course it is your life, your choices!


----------



## MagicEye

So Lexapro is the same as cipralex??


----------



## googleeyes

MagicEye said:


> So Lexapro is the same as cipralex??


Yeah (American vs Rest of World)


----------



## MagicEye

Ok thanks. I thought I was missing out on something wonderful. But i'm on cipralex lol.

Don't mean to hijack this thread but should it help with brain fog? I asked this in my own thread and I've only had a relief of physical symptoms with cipralex.


----------



## googleeyes

MagicEye said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread but should it help with brain fog? I asked this in my own thread and I've only had a relief of physical symptoms with cipralex.


Can you describe your brain fog? I only ask because "brain fog" is such a blanket term that people use to describe so many symptoms.


----------



## MagicEye

extreme memory loss, difficult concentrating


----------



## morgenstrn

MagicEye said:


> extreme memory loss, difficult concentrating


I had exactly that before Cipralex. It's completely gone. How long have you been on it?


----------



## Lynxabc

A Banana helps a lot too


----------



## tease11982

I have that too and am on lexapro and abilify for 3 1/2 months. abilify I just got a week1/2 ago.


----------



## MagicEye

I've been on cipralex for almost 5 months. No improvement to the brain fog. I feel like my brain is impaired basically. No concept of time, like wether I did something today or a week ago. Can't remember something I said 30 secs ago. I thought the cipralex would help but it's not helping that at all with those symptoms.

I had to quit working because I couldn't really figure out how to do my job anymore. I could think of how to do it in my head but couldn't execute it (i'm a hairstylist).

Again, sorry to hijack your thread but it seems like since you've had success you might have some advice.


----------



## morgenstrn

I'm sorry to hear about your difficulties.
Don't be sorry, it's made for that.
I know how hard it is to live with a constant, thick brain fog. I had so severe cognitive impairment I couldn't even read anymore..for about 6 months. I'm sorry you still have to go through that, it is really a struggle.

But I want you to know that you are not braindamaged nor gone "dumb"!!! Your cognition will come back sooner or later, it is just a matter of time, believe me when I say that. Just a few questions:

How long do you have brain fog?
You are probably dealing with anxiety, right? Do you have insomnia? (Because sleep can play a huge role in this).


----------



## tease11982

everyone is different and you have to find the right medication for you that will take care of the anxiety and depression or whichever you do have.


----------



## MagicEye

My brain fog started in February when I got to work and couldn't remember dropping my son off at the babysitter's. It continued like that until the end of march when I actually felt drunk.

I don't feel like I have anxiety. Maybe just very minor anxiety but i'm not sure, like would you know if you had anxiety?? My sleeping patterns change every few months. I can fall asleep fine but keep waking up for a few seconds many times in the night and wake up really early in the morning like 5am. Since I had my son I haven't enjoyed sleeping like most people would. I never feel tired or sleepy and never feel relaxed when i'm laying in bed. since I had him almost 4 years ago I've felt like I 'hover' on my bed. not actually lay down and go to sleep. Some nights I have great sleep though, I got through long periods of time like that. Just maybe not as relaxed as I used to be.

Who knows, maybe i'm not getting proper sleep because i'm not deep in sleep.

Tomorrow i'm meeting with a therapist that is experienced in CBT and has treated a couple people with DP so we'll see if she has insight.


----------



## tease11982

let me know how therapy goes and method used


----------



## Doberg

Lynxabc said:


> A Banana helps a lot too


LOL... Its true, I notice if I eat oatmeal with a banana in the morning it helps to start the day off right. It may be potassium but bananas do help SLIGHTLY. Its good to see a positive post on medications nowadays. So many people are against medications. I think medications can be an added benefit to those suffering. The thing I keep in mind is it can always be worst and when I am really in a rut I mean like almost suicidal, fearful and out of it like never before I try and down play it because it gets better with time.


----------



## morgenstrn

MagicEye said:


> My brain fog started in February when I got to work and couldn't remember dropping my son off at the babysitter's. It continued like that until the end of march when I actually felt drunk.
> 
> I don't feel like I have anxiety. Maybe just very minor anxiety but i'm not sure, like would you know if you had anxiety?? My sleeping patterns change every few months. I can fall asleep fine but keep waking up for a few seconds many times in the night and wake up really early in the morning like 5am. Since I had my son I haven't enjoyed sleeping like most people would. I never feel tired or sleepy and never feel relaxed when i'm laying in bed. since I had him almost 4 years ago I've felt like I 'hover' on my bed. not actually lay down and go to sleep. Some nights I have great sleep though, I got through long periods of time like that. Just maybe not as relaxed as I used to be.
> 
> Who knows, maybe i'm not getting proper sleep because i'm not deep in sleep.
> 
> Tomorrow i'm meeting with a therapist that is experienced in CBT and has treated a couple people with DP so we'll see if she has insight.


Ok, so I'm no expert, but this is my opinion and what I've read about. There are two types of DP: anxiety-induced DP and trauma-induced DP. Both are curable. Since you said that you don't feel like having anxiety, you probably don't - otherwise you would know. This is also why your DP doesn't go away with anti-anxiety medication..simple as that. Disturbed sleep patterns also indicate deep-rooted emotional blockages - aka trauma.

If you have had a difficult childhood or traumatic experiences or are in denial of something, your brain can turn on the DP defense mechanism: emotions have to be properly processed before you can go on normally with your life. It's like something got stuck and you have to unstuck it before moving on.

The problem is, it's not always easy to find out what the problem is. Emotional or physical abuse, loss of a loved one, trauma...there are lots of possibilities. You are the only one to be able to unlock the answer to this question and process the negative emotions (sadness, anger, fear, deception, helplessness etc.) associated with the problem. A good therapist could help you with this. 

Hope this helped a bit..and please don't give up, brain fog is NEVER a permanent state. I am here to answer any questions.


----------



## Swansea

morgenstrn said:


> Ok, so I'm no expert, but this is my opinion and what I've read about. There are two types of DP: anxiety-induced DP and trauma-induced DP. Both are curable. Since you said that you don't feel like having anxiety, you probably don't - otherwise you would know. This is also why your DP doesn't go away with anti-anxiety medication..simple as that. Disturbed sleep patterns also indicate deep-rooted emotional blockages - aka trauma.
> 
> If you have had a difficult childhood or traumatic experiences or are in denial of something, your brain can turn on the DP defense mechanism: emotions have to be properly processed before you can go on normally with your life. It's like something got stuck and you have to unstuck it before moving on.
> 
> The problem is, it's not always easy to find out what the problem is. Emotional or physical abuse, loss of a loved one, trauma...there are lots of possibilities. You are the only one to be able to unlock the answer to this question and process the negative emotions (sadness, anger, fear, deception, helplessness etc.) associated with the problem. A good therapist could help you with this.
> 
> Hope this helped a bit..and please don't give up, brain fog is NEVER a permanent state. I am here to answer any questions.


How long on the lexapro did you notice improvement? I have anxiety provoked DP/DR and have noticed days where I felt a little improved but today is day 13 on 10 mg lexapro and I feel more anxious its weird. I'm just worried this medication will not work. I don't want to have to keep trying different meds


----------



## morgenstrn

Swansea said:


> How long on the lexapro did you notice improvement? I have anxiety provoked DP/DR and have noticed days where I felt a little improved but today is day 13 on 10 mg lexapro and I feel more anxious its weird. I'm just worried this medication will not work. I don't want to have to keep trying different meds


On the beginning the anxiety comes and goes, it doesn't leave all at once. Also anxiety is not something that should be ridden of completely - anxiety is a normal and universal human feeling.

I still feel slightly anxious from time to time but the causes are external and it's never full-blown panic. Also with time you'll be able to control it better when you feel anxious 

Hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## morgenstrn

hightimer said:


> I am thinking about taking this as well. Though I've only had DP for about a week, the faster I can start to work on it and the sooner I get rid of it the better. I also have similar problems:
> 
> Slight OCD (diagnosed as OCD tendencies but not OCD
> hypochondria
> severe anxiety stemming from social anxiety
> Depression
> DP
> Brain fog before DP for months (different type of dissociation than what dp is in my opinion, a lot better and less noticeable)


You should discuss about medication with your therapist! I'm just talking from experience.

There are different types of antidepressants, and some also work for OCD. Lexapro is also used to treat OCD so that should be fine. I have OCD tendencies too but it's much, much better now with the med. Only slight pure O remaining but it's really easy to control - also takes practice.

Hope you'll feel better!


----------



## nolulolu

Thanks for the pksitive post about Lexapro morgenstrn. Me also got prescribed the same combo of meds. Lorazepam and Lexapro. Btw was your dp dr induced by weed?


----------



## Mochan

Lexapro made the dpdr better for me, but I steadily gained 20 kilo's so I had to quit. That was 5 months ago and most of the weight is still on. I also still experience very vivid dreams, so Lexapro only made things worse after all.


----------



## sfettseeee

It works for me.


----------

